# What tree do I have and how to make it grow big?



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

See attached. We are here in the DFW. I've been trying to figure it out. Im getting compost for the yard and once I build the flower bed and wall around the tree ill fill it with compost. What are you yall using to promote tree growth? I break off the dead limbs and water it once every couple weeks for a couple hours. This tree has been planted a year in October and has grown a bit since. I must be doing something right as my lawn and tree are the first to green in the neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Maybe a willow oak?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Maybe a willow oak?


Thanks! I gues this side of the forum is a ghost town...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

No idea what it is, but on making it grow bigger...

You said that tree was installed roughly a year ago. For a tree that size, it will take time for the root ball to take hold. The larger the tree, the longer establishment takes, and the longer you have to wait for the tree to really start growing. Proper mulching (mulch DONUT vs. mulch volcano) and watering will help it establish faster. With where it is in your lawn I am thinking it gets sufficient fertilizer from your lawn fertilizing regimen.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> No idea what it is, but on making it grow bigger...
> 
> You said that tree was installed roughly a year ago. For a tree that size, it will take time for the root ball to take hold. The larger the tree, the longer establishment takes, and the longer you have to wait for the tree to really start growing. Proper mulching (mulch DONUT vs. mulch volcano) and watering will help it establish faster. With where it is in your lawn I am thinking it gets sufficient fertilizer from your lawn fertilizing regimen.


Awesome! Well ill give it time then. I found this site that has some really great reviews and plan to give this stuff a shot in helping the tree get tome fert. https://www.treehelp.com/treehelp-premium-fertilizer-oak/


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

GreenLand said:


> What are you yall using to promote tree growth?


vigoro or miraclegro tree&shrub fertilizer spikes 15-5-10, or the citrus spikes 10-15-15


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

r7k said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > What are you yall using to promote tree growth?
> ...


Thank you! How are those working out for you?


----------

